

Show HN: Minipedia - Offline Encyclopedia for iOS - bornonthebull
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id473512078?mt=8

======
munaf
Interesting concept. It actually has some of the ideas we'll be introducing in
Wikipedia's mobile website (specifically some of the sidebar functionality).

